# Treiber fuer CP5512 gesucht - WINXPPRO mit SP2 oder 2000



## Habibi.Deco (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein NB geschrottet und mir dann ein neues zugelegt. Nun tratt das Problem auf das der CP5511 immer nach nur wenigen Minuten die Online-verbindung verlor.
Laut SIEMENS mußte dies auch so sein, da der 16bit_Slot den CP5511 mit einer Spannung von 3,3 Volt versorgt, das neue NB aber einen 32bit_Slot hat der den CP mit 5 Volt versorgt.
Also 675,- Euronen ausgepackt und einen CP5512 (32bit) bestellt. Nun wird das Drecksteil auch erkannt aber er verlangt entsprechende Treiber für die neue Hardware die leider nicht zum Lieferumfang gehören, hahaha
Auch ein Service-Request bei Deutschlands größter Bank mit angeschloßener Elektroabteilung brachte nicht die gewünschten Treiber.

Wer kann mir einen Tip geben ? Laut SIEMENS sollte es ausreichen ProTool.RT neu zu installieren aber Pustekuchen.

Acer NB mit 2Ghz XP-Pro mit SP2 und S7 V5.3 und ProTool V6.0 mit SP3 können aber auch noch umstellen auf 2000   :evil:


----------



## seeba (20 Oktober 2005)

Normalerweise liegen die Treiber unter: C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\S7SDD\ ! Bei mir heißt die Treiberdatei für das CP5512 dann S7o5512x.inf!

Ich denke, ich konnte dir damit helfen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Zottel (20 Oktober 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir heißt die Treiberdatei für das CP5512 dann S7o5512x.inf!


Sorry, die .inf -Dateien sind gewöhnlich nicht die Treiber. Sie enthalten Information (im Klartext) wie der Treiber heißt und Anweisungen (für den Hardwareassistenten oder was auch immer) wie er zu installieren ist, was in die Registry eingetragen werden soll und sowas.


----------



## seeba (20 Oktober 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> seeba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar hätte man es so ausdrücken können, allerdings ist es die Datei die er auswählen muss und somit war es die einfachste und beste Methode es zu erklären.


----------



## volker (20 Oktober 2005)

ich habe schon mehrere pg's neu aufgesetzt und keine treiber installiert. nach dem aufspielen von s7 war die cp aber verfügbar.

ich empfehle dir einfach mal s7 neu zu installieren.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

*Noch immer ohne Treiber.*

Sowohl Betriebssystem als auch Software erfolglos neu aufgespielt.

CP5511 funzt kurzzeitig (wie bisher auch), CP5512 wird erkannt S7o5512x.sys aber wird nicht gefunden.

Alle Datenträger durchsucht nach S7o5512x.inf und/oder S7o5512x.inf aber nichts gefunden. 

HW-Adapter C79459-A1890-A10 sind bei beiden CP identisch, ein tausch der beiden HW-Adapter ergab keine Änderung.

 :?:


----------



## seeba (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Noch immer ohne Treiber.*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Betriebssystem als auch Software erfolglos neu aufgespielt.
> 
> CP5511 funzt kurzzeitig (wie bisher auch), CP5512 wird erkannt S7o5512x.sys aber wird nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Dann installier mal S7 neu oder explizit die Treiber... weiß jetzt aber nicht so genau wie die Dateien auf der CD heißen!


----------



## volker (21 Oktober 2005)

bei mir liegt die s7o5512.sys unter windows\system32\drivers

auf der cd wirst du die wohl nicht finden da die in einer cab-datei liegt.

gib mal deine email-adresse, dann schick ich dir die sys.


----------



## Habibi.Deco (24 Oktober 2005)

*Immer noch noch ohne Treiber.*

Sowohl *Betriebssystem* als auch *Software (S7 & ProTool)* erfolglos neu aufgespielt. WinCC soll die Treiber ebenfalls automatisch installieren, steht aber nicht zur Verfügung (Danke, trotzdem für den Tipp.).

Im Geräte-Manager wird unter SIMATIC NET die SIEMENS PCMCIA Card CP5511 korrekt angezeigt, sofern gesteckt, nur leider geht diese ja immer nur kurzzeitig. Im Fall das die CP5512 gesteckt ist wird *nur ein Netzwerkcontroller mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen *angezeigt. Was für mich klar ist, da die Treiber fehlen.

Vom SIEMENS Service-Request keine Reaktion mehr, wohl aber ein Angebot über ein Field-PG vom zuständigen Siemens Ansprechpartner in Ihrer Region, es kann ja sein das bei einem Field-PG keine Probleme auftretten, für 675,- Euronen hätte ich mir allerdings einen anderen Service gewünscht.


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2005)

Scheint so, daß dein Notebook den Cardbus nicht korrekt unterstützt. Hast du noch andere Cardbus-Karten, die funktionieren? Leider unterstützen nicht alle modernen Notebook die alten 16-Bit-Karten, mein Kaufkriterium war der Test mit meiner CP5511. Ich muß Siemens mal ausnahmsweise etwas in Schutz nehmen, die können dir wohl auch nicht weiterhelfen, wenn die Hardware deines Notebook es nun mal nicht tut. Allerdings könnten sie die Karte wenigstens zurücknehmen, vom unverschämten Preis mal abgesehen   .

Edit:

Ach so, meine CP5511 hat das auch manchmal, daß die Verbindung einfach abbrach (vor Ort). Da half dann immer, ohne Netz zu arbeiten, anscheinend gab es irgendwelche Potentialprobleme.


----------



## Habibi.Deco (27 Oktober 2005)

*CP5512*

Treiber erhalten.
Hardware installiert.
F U N Z T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke an alle helfenden Hände.


----------



## Habibi.Deco (27 Oktober 2005)

*Nur zur Info*

Der Gasteintrag, das war ich leider selbst, habe auf e-mail reagiert und dann den beinhalteten link verwendet ohne zu merken das ich gar nicht eingeloogt bin. (Dies nur zur Aufklärung, das ich das selber war.)


----------

